# lakshan geets



## marcbennet (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi all
where can I get lakshan for raga Jinjoti & Asawari


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

damn, good question, flipping through my indian music text I can't find them. the only other choice is swarganga.org because a google search didn't come up with much either. unfortunately, without a paid account, very little info is given to free users on ragas at swarganga.org the most you could find is the pakad, you could try listening to geets, ragas/rupaka, dhrupatas, etc and seeing if you can't write down a few sancari and the tanas/gamakas of each swara.
I don't have a paid account, otherwise I'd just post some of the lakshan myself for ya, so I'm afraid you'll have to settle for the pakad and try and figure out as much as possible through listening.
jhinjoti
asawari

Indian classical music is an art music, but in spite of this, it doesn't follow the Western ethnocentric way of thinking that an art music has to be primarily literate. most things are passed down from a guru, it's primarily oral, there's a tad bit of things to find on the internet, some texts here and there (I have "indian music and sancaras in ragas" by M. Narmadha, includes an analysis of 25 HM ragas and their 25 KM counterparts).

a good site to go to is shivkumar,
it'll give ya some mp3s/rms as well as pdfs/docs notation of a ton of geethams, varnams, krithis, so that may be of some help. just ctr+f for asaveri, I couldn't find any jhinjoti, download some pdf notations and the audio file counterpart and see what you can find out aurally from these sources.


----------

